#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  Huwelijkspartner gezocht (Vrouw) uit Belgi of NL

## Morad8

Salaam ailikoum,

Ik ben een 27 jarige man uit Antwerpen. Ik ben afgestudeerd als master en werk bijna 3 jaar full time als ingenieur. Ik ben opzoek naar een partner (19 - 25 jaar) uit Belgi (of NL indien ze zeker wil verhuizen). 

Kort mijn karakter: Gelovig, godvrezend, praktiserend (bidden, vasten, rookt niet, drink niet etc..), eerlijk, lief en gevoel voor humor. 

Mijn uiterlijk: normaal lichaamsbouw, lengte 1m76 en verzorgend uiterlijk. 

Wat ik zoek: een hijabdragende en ongetrouwde marokkaanse moslima die zicht houdt aan de 5 pilaren van de Islam. Iemand die weet wat ze wilt, correct, communicatief, praktiserend, lief, vriendelijk, zorgzaam, leuk en meegaand. Naast haar innerlijk, nature schoonheid, lengte kleiner dan 1m70 en een normaal of slank lichaamsbouw. Een gestudeerde vrouw is voor mij een enorme pluspunt.

Mijn toekomstige beschouw ik haar als een diamant, mijn beste vriend, levenspartner en moeder van mijn kinderen.

Ik wil met zuiver intentie trouwen dus zou graag een korte maar krachtige kennismaking willen maken en het moet zeker klikken tussen ons! Geen lange kennismaking of relatie!

Reageer maar op dit oproep zodat ik je kan contacteren in sha Allah. 

Ghair in sha Allah

----------

